# Latte Died :(



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Latte died..i am not sure why. i took care of her the best i could, and did everything for her.
She had diarrhea, i am not sure if that was part of the death or not.
I told the person i got her from and he said he would give me another baby if i wanted.
I think im going to take him up on his offer, as i only had Latte for like a week. But i miss her so much  She was such a good little hedgie....its not fair. 

i im sad...


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that was so unexpected! I am very very sorry.  

Have you considered (if it isn't too late) having a necropsy done, to see why she died? That would be a good thing to know and to let the breeder know, for sure. 

I'm terribly sorry you lost her so soon.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh my  
I am so sorry for your loss!
I would take the breeder up and get another hedgie. Although it would never replace sweet little Latte.

The Albino (Rowena) that I care for sometimes died recently as well. And we have no idea why, She also got diarrhea before she passed.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am shocked! The dark sky outside and the rain match this news. That beautiful little baby girl. I'm sure all the hedgies over the bridge are caring for the new baby girl that has joined them. I am so so sorry.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow... I'm so sorry. It seemed like she just had soft poops one day that posted about... and then, now, no more hedgie. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little Latte passing.

*Virtual hugs*


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this! What a shock, hugs to you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

so sorry for your loss  latte was taken to early


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Latte passing on, every animal is unique in their own way, and sadly Latte was taken while he was still young.
Vitural hug...


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I am also so sorry that your sweet Latte died so suddenly and so soon... Even though you had her for such a short time i am sure she could feel your love.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Sending so much love. xxx So, so sorry for your sudden loss. lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! Hun. I am so sorry. I too have had my little Girl Snickers for just two weeks now and she too has had a little diarhhea (sp?) but as everyone was saying I think its just from her new surroundings and diet change. I now am INCREADABLY worried. I dont know if I would be able to get another little one after such a traumatic experience, but I give you so much credit. You will never replace Latte, she will always be missed and always hold that special place in your heart. Having a new little one may help to ease the pain a little with having so much to worry about the new little one, but Im not sure if I could do it. Keep us all informed. *HUGS*


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Hun, I'm sooooo sorry about Latte!

I hope that you will be okay. There's nothing really to say but I'm sorry for everything. I hope everything will work out for you. <3 <3


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh no! I cant believe it! My condolences *hug*


----------

